# Lower Choctawhatchee report/update



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

joshuae2 9-22-18 report on East River off the Choctawhatchee is a far cry from our report for today. Our day started with a big ? when we got to Black Creek Lodge about 6:30 and only 3 rigs were in the parking lot. First, that's a good indicator mullet are not biting or there would be several Alabama rigs parked. Second...was anything biting? The answer....not much.
We fished Dunwoody and Sisters River all morning long. When we got back to the landing there were 5 rigs parked, counting ours. 

We ended up with six decent bream/shellcrackers and 18 dinks 

River level is very good for fishing, but it's sort of nasty and the lakes have a good bit of surface scum


----------



## joshuae2 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for the mention. I was very surprised they were biting as good as they were when we went because of the full moon being so close. Sorry y'all didn't do much, some days are like that, and if you can't catch em they must not be there.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Those lakes are gonna be covered with leaves soon enough. My history of pics shows last weekend of sept as the start for fall bite. Ima try it this weekend


----------



## joshuae2 (Sep 18, 2011)

i really want to go to Yellow this weekend but i would imagine the water is going to be high and muddy.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Lower Choctaw still productive*

A couple of my regular fishing partners are still productive fishing the lower river down near the delta area. River is falling at Caryville but still slowly rising at CowFord. It should start falling in the next day or two.

Yesterday they got a variety: bream, shellcrackers, green trout, speckled trout. redfish, black drum, and even a croaker big enough to eat. All caught on dead shrimp and earthworms. The black drum was 29 inches, 19 pounds. 

Photos are upright on my computer but when I upload here they are upsidedown. Sorry ...I tried rotating them but it won't work for me.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

That is quite a variety


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

sure said:


> That is quite a variety


When there is a lot of fresh water at the lower end it's rather common to catch both fresh and saltwater fish in the same area. Reds and bass will hit the same bait. Little bass like earthworms too.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Lower Choctawhatchee River update*

5 nice bream/shellcrackers, 2 small bass….that’s the total keepers for this morning. A few bream throw backs, several rat reds and speck dinks.

Fished with one of my buddies who killed them 2 days ago. Not so today. River was up a little, much more muddy and trashy. “What a difference a day makes” so goes the song. Fished the same areas that he did on Tuesday. 

When we headed in we stopped by a mullet hole to check on a guy that launched when we did. He had about a dozen mullet and another boat had a few. 

Nice cool morning to start but as usual by 10 o’clock it was getting hot. It won’t be long though before days will be much cooler. 

JB


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Followed up the Friday trip with a mullet trip on Saturday. Managed to put 11 in the box (mostly roe mullet) along with 8 to 10 nice bream caught at a mullet hole, and a good many croakers. My partner prepares and fries croakers like he does bream. I need to try that sometime.

A lot of boats on the water yesterday and even more today. River is way down in Caryville area and just now getting to a good level at CowFord and on down to the mouth. It's still pretty muddy and trashy though. About 25 rigs this morning at Black Creek Lodge. 

Was at Live Oak Resort on Black Creek this morning starting a week of daily chumming in preparation for the annual Outdoor Festival which will be next Saturday. This is one heck of a festival featuring dozens of outdoor related demo's and exhibits, courtesy boat rides, etc. etc. Hundreds of families show up and the kids love all the one-on-one hands on exhibits, fishing, and free Zebo rod/reel/tackle box kits will be given to the first 250 kids. 
See: 
https://www.waltonoutdoors.com/explorefest/





This is a great family opportunity to enjoy the outdoors and get involved with nature and conservation education.


----------

